

Ask HN: What do you look for in freelancers? - pluc

I'm building a side-project website that will be a database of freelancers people can consult when they're looking to hire freelancers or outsource part of a project. Kind of like LinkedIn but without all the bloating. I'd like to know what you, entrepreneurs and/or freelancers, what you look for in the people you outsource to or hire temporarily.<p>Obviously, you'll ask the freelancer to know the language your platform or application has to be programmed in. Are related skills (HTML for PHP developers for example) a necessity? What about availability? Hourly rate? Past realizations? Experience?<p>Let me know, and thank you for your time.
======
Ataraxy
Quantifiable experience related to what I am hiring them for. Merely knowing
the language of the platform or application is not enough. They need to have a
fundamental understanding of what I am trying to accomplish and/or have the
aptitude to take it further than I anticipated.

I typically put a ton of thought and and research into projects that I want to
have done and usually go to great lengths in writing it out. I expect the same
in return.

